# Show Us Yer Old Timexes....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i know it's not 'old watch sunday' but for some reason i decided on putting on an old timex


















had this one for ages but never really strapped it on, can't even remember where i got it from, probably the bootsales (ooops, best not go there again







)

i really like the style of the arabics on this one.

come on, show us your cheap & cheerful ones









john


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice and simple.

Unfortunately, I don't have an equivalent.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

That's a good looking Timex you have on your wrist! Crisp and clean dial, and I agree that those arabics are very stylish. Looks to be a Mercury from around 1964/65? Would you know what movement is in it? I think they made these with both the 22 and 24 movement, from 1961 to 1963 with the 22 movement, and from 1964 to 1966 with the 24 movement. They also made a very similar model in 1967, but with slightly different lugs ( and only with a chrome case - I think...! ).

Here's my contribution - a 1969 Self-Wind. I kinda like the dial on these.










Knut


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This was my first watch and my first Timex....1958,

Sadly, its been very poorly for many years!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh boy...wait till PG gets home....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oh boy...wait till PG gets home....


He's going to be very busy 

Here's mine got it when I was about 7 I think and it still works







Just need to try and get the bezel sorted


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My only Timex (so far), given to me by Captain Timex, thanks Paul









*Timex #24 Pin-pallet manual wind movement from 1976.*


















This thread has inspired me to put it on


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This one gets more hits on my site than any other watch.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy...wait till PG gets home....
> ...


What's wrong with the bezel? Looks ok to me.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Had this one since the early 70s and never thoght abou cleaning it up until I saw this thread , still a bit work to do but it's not looking too bad so far.










regards

Bill


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oh boy...wait till PG gets home....










We'd be here all night!









Currently I have over 100 Timex & at least half are running!







I must get started on my web site









Phil you'll have to keep searching ebay for the bezel, they are rare most having been lost over the years, you often find that they'll be in a multi lot and not even listed as a diver so involves looking at hundres of auctions that don't have what your after







I must have a dozen at least of that case style missing the bezel. With that split a 3 your lucky you've still got it!

Here's a couple of mine


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ooo I do like that one in the bottom Paul, very 70's


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jason's favorite


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm sure you've got a favorite for everybody


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Here is the only other Timex that I have...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think this is my fave!










until the next one that comes along of course 

With Roy's concept of design your own watch I am seriously thinking about something like this!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy...wait till PG gets home....
> ...


I agree - we would post Timex's 'till morning!







Great pics Paul







Here's some more:




























Knut


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

I've been lurking here for a while, this is my first post, I know nothing about watches, except that I like them.

My Father passed away last year and I rescued this old Timex from a box of junk my mother was clearing out. I've had the strap repaired and the glass polished, but couldn't get out one deep scratch.....

Billy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Billy welcome to the forum







very nice example you have there. I'm sure PG will be able to tell you somthing about your farthers watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Billy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looks like it's one that uses the 30mm case Bill. Often refered to as SPRITE Timex used this case a lot, there were literally millions made in all sorts of styles.

The boy's military style has the same case.

If you look closely at the dial you will see tiny numbers either side of the number 6. I think yours says 23570 02575.

The 1st 5 refer to the dial and case style the last 5 are the movement (025 or #25) caliber and the year 75=1975.

Here are a few more in the same case.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Talking of 70's Phil, just spyed this on praybay! Might have to see about bidding


















sellers pic used without permission


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one, good luck if you decide to go for it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

problem is it's in a lot of 8 and it's the only one I like, the price may go too high for just one, mind you this thread is throwing up a lot of interest so i could always flog the other 7!







:



Stan said:


> This one gets more hits on my site than any other watch.


I missed your post Stan







I'm not suprised, it is a nice example even if the crystal has a tiny crack, glad your still enjoying it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> problem is it's in a lot of 8 and it's the only one I like, the price may go too high for just one, mind you this thread is throwing up a lot of interest so i could always flog the other 7!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still running well PG.







One guy asked me to sell it but he has no hope, it was a gift from a mate.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


>


Love those two Paul







:heart:

You mention Roy`s Diy watch, I`m still working on a design for one, but I might send in a couple of others as well























Is that a groan I hear from Bridlington?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's my one and only Timex.

This is the watch that started the bug for me.

It turned up in my parents attic when they were packing to move house.

It was a long forgotten about 16th birthday present from my Grandfather who part owned a Jewellers/fancy goods shop in an indoor market.

I wore it for about 6 months apparently.

I know it looks a little beat up for a watch worn for such a short time but bear in mind my age at the time.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Andy, Great Britain on the dial as well, I love the way Timex have a slight taper on the date window.

That crystal would polish up quite nicely by the looks of it.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Just seen the post.

Here's my contribution.

I know its ugly to look at but I keep going back to it. I usually wear it at weekends when I'm away with the 710. Don't know why, probably in case I get mugged, then they can't pinch a good'un.









Although if a mugger saw this he'd probably leave it anyway.
















Dave....


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Mine

*26160-02477*


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

knutty

the watch i posted a pic of (mercury?)doesn't have any numbers at the bottom, just 'made in great britain'.

i've just tried taking pics of some more timexii but the light is crap, i've got a nos, boxed tv shaped one that i bought from a retired watch repairer (sounds so fleabay- but that's what his wife told me at the bootsale), anyhow, it's a largish one, gold tone (actually looks like g/p), lovely blue dial, raised gold(tone)batons and white hands, i'll try for some decent pics when there is some daylight available









btw, the tv shaped one has the numbers 161612471 @ the bottom(bloody small too  )

a crappy pic just to show what i mean










john.

ps, the two piece strap was the original, looked a bit poofy


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

Wasn't there some scandal with Timex in the late 80's/early 90's? Something about them locking their workers out of the factory in Scotland or something......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

fredbloggs said:


> Wasn't there some scandal with Timex in the late 80's/early 90's? Something about them locking their workers out of the factory in Scotland or something......


Was that to do with the manufacture of Sinclar ZX-80, ZX81 and Spectrums at the Timex plant in Dundee?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes there was a strike by the Timex workers mainly low paid women in the early 90's, I have a support the Timex strikers badge somewhere!

It lead to the closing of the factory, Timex shipped everything to the far east.

There's loads on google including an article from Paul foot in the marxist! Might be of interest to griff!

here's a BBC news item about an exhibition. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/4790044.stm


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

I remember avoiding buying a Timex because of some vague recollection of industrial dispute/job losses.

That and the fact that Schoolly D took the piss out of Timex on his PSK album cover.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> knutty
> 
> the watch i posted a pic of (mercury?)doesn't have any numbers at the bottom, just 'made in great britain'.
> 
> ...


That one looks great - not too common. Looks to be in minty condition as well, making it even more rare ( adding the blue dial is not a minus either! ). From 1971 with the manual wind 24 movement. It looks to be a Mercury ( they are not water-resistant ). It's definately a keeper









I would think that your other Mercury is from either 1961 or 1962. Timex started with "model-numbers" on the bottom of the dial around 1963, and since your's don't have it, it's pre 1963. Often they stamped ( in ink ) the inside of the caseback with a number or some letters ( i.e. 8Y59 ). If you decide to take the caseback off, you could always look for a stamp of some sort.

Thanks for sharing that blue dial!









Knut


----------



## caitlin tips (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

caitlin tips said:


>


Kewl!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

, lovely watch there caitlin









john.


----------

